# Quel SSD pour un iMac 24" de 2007



## minit (8 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous

Quel type de SSD pour mon iMac 24" de 2007 de 2,4 GHz, avec 4 Go de mémoire vive (full), en version 10.11.6 ?

Quitte à démonter, quels sont les éléments a changer svp ?


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2018)

Salut,

il faut juste remplacer le disque dur par un SSD 2"5 en SATA, et bien prévoit l'adaptateur 2"5 vers 3"5.

Perso j'utilise l'adaptadrive de NewerTech, produit super propre et bien fait.







Bien suivre le guide d'iFixit, et tout en douceur, en prenant bien son temps dans le calme, avec les bons outils aussi (trousse iFixit par exemple, il y a des versions plus lights que celle de la photo, et tapis aimanté pour rien perdre !) :












Au passage un autre truc chez iFixit bien pratique pour tenir l'écran quand on démonte, le support en mousse :


----------



## minit (9 Janvier 2018)

Merci melaure pour ces infos, comme je suis fool en VRAM ... 4 Go et donc pas (plus) assez ... aurais-tu une solution pour l'augmenter ... peux-tu faire rentrer un ou deux slots de plus stp 

Sinon, comme je constate que notre cher Monsieur Cook (tu nous manques Steve), pense obsolescence programmée et poubelle pour nos iMac, si je veux éviter le tout soudé et tout collé et rester en iMac avec plus de VRAM, il me faut un iMac d'avant 2015 si j'ai bien tout compris.

Ou alors, de faire comme avant en PAO, garder l'écran (avec calibration) qui coutait la peau du c.. et changer l'unité centrale après 5 ans d'amortissement ?

Maintenant à la retraite, mais toujours avec la suite d'Adobe et retouche photo, penses-tu que je puisse appliquer cette réflexion avec un Mac mini ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

AvisPerso: si tu n'as besoin de perfs de la mort... un mac mini + un écran, eizo ou nec devrait le faire pour la retouche photo. A vérifier que ta suite adobe soit compatible avec les dernières version de mac osx ( j'en doute) Comme cela tu gardes l'écran et tu ne changes que la machine. 

C'est peut-être la solution que j'adopterais si je devais changer un écran eizo ou Nec + mac mini ou passer sur linux.


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2018)

Tout à fait un MacMini i7, 16Go + SSD + DD, suffit bien pour Photoshop.

Pour revenir à l'iMac, le max est 6 Go, avec une barrette de 4 et une de 2.

Ensuite si tu n'as pas assez de RAM pour travailler tes photos, passer à un SSD accélérera Photoshop qui utilise le disque dur comme swap. Et un SSD est 4/5 fois plus rapide que le DD.

Sinon l'iMac le plus complet est le mid-2011, dans lequel tu peux mettre SSD + DD + lecteur optique. Par exemple 2 To de SSD + 8 To de DD + graveur BR


----------



## minit (9 Janvier 2018)

Trois choix s'offrent à moi :

- solution économique, je booste la RAM de mon iMac d'une barrette de 4 Mo (pas obligatoire) et je lui colle un SSD jusqu'à se qu'il meure de la mort qui tue.

- solution intermédiaire, iMac mid-2011 avec SSD + DD + lecteur optique

- solution beaucoup plus chère (avec l'écran) je change de config et j'opte pour le Mac mini et j'en profite pour passer à un écran en 27 ou 30" ... au fait la carte graphique intel iris suivra ?
- quelle différence entre Fusion Drive et PCIe ?


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2018)

4 Mo, oui si tu veux faire tourner le système 7 ...   

Sinon l'Iris suffira pour le 27", surtout si tu restes sur une résolution raisonnable (2560*1440) et pas en 4/5k ...


----------



## minit (9 Janvier 2018)

mdr ... en système 7  ... NON, je voulais dire changer une barrette de 2 Go par une 4 Go pour un total de 6 Go.

Ceci dit, ils doivent pas être jeune ceux qui ont mis les mains dans le système 7 ... tout le temps fourré dans le dossier système, à installer à la main des préférences ... voir des polices à faire avaler au gestionnaire de polices, pour sortir des trucs convenable sur des imprimantes postcript ...  quelle galère

Peux-tu me dire ce qu'elle différence entre Fusion Drive et PCIe stp ?


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2018)

Je me suis débrouillé sans soucis du System 2 au 9 tu sais (franchement pouvoir copier à la souris un dossier système d'un disque à l'autre pour qu'il soit bootable, on a pas fait mieux !) ... mais pour le monde de la pomme j'ai commencé sur Apple II avec un système en mode texte ... je crois que tout le monde a oublié comment était les OS sans mode graphique (premiers DOS, Goupil G1/G2/G3, MO5/TO7, TI-99/4A, Oric, TRS-80, etc ... que j'ai tous connu).

Et en effet pas tout jeune, mais pas trop car j'ai eu la chance de commencer très jeune, quand l'informatique était de la science fiction pour le commun des mortels 

Pour revenir à l'iMac, j'en avais un en HD2600 et je l'ai passé en 6 Go, ce qui n'était déjà pas de trop en 2010 ...


----------

